# "Leonore Overtures by Beethoven: Why Are There So Many?"



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

may you please double check these informations??

"The overture for the premiere (Leonore II) was replaced in 1806 by Leonore III, written because of problems the wind players had in certain sections of Leonore II, but Beethoven overwrote it – this is more like a full symphony and the opera that followed seemed slight in comparison with the music written for the overture. Leonore I, so numbered because it was believed to have been written in 1805 before the premiere, is now known for a performance planned in Prague in 1807 and was only found after Beethoven’s death. In 1814, Beethoven wrote a fourth overture and this is what is now known, and used as, the overture to _Fidelio_. "


the source: Why did Beethoven compose multiple Leonore Overtures?


luv u


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Beethoven created four versions - the last of the 4 is what is known as Fidelio. For the 1814 revival, he wrote a 4th overture, Fidelio, with fresh musical material.

As to the multiple Leonore's my understanding is roughly the same as your post. I think that the overture known as Leonore 1 was composed for the planned premiere in Prague (which never materialized). Leonore's 2 & 3 were there result of a first attempt (not sure of the number sequence) because the first attempt was quite dramatic and overwhelmed the initial scenes of the opera.

There is an opera thread, probably Fidelio, that might have this info.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

If you thought they were many, try


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

As long as I get at least two of them in a live performance I'm happy.


----------

